# جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%



## الداعيه1 (17 نوفمبر 2005)

*جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته<اسفة ما اقدر اترك هل العبارة>
اعضاء المنتدى كل    عام وانتم بخير وكيفكم وايش اخباركم المهم حابة اسالكم سوال ان جاوبتوا عليه معناه دينكم حق وانا مستعده اصير مسيحيه وانتم تعلموني على دينكم لكن ان ما عرفتوا تجاوبوا تصيروووا مسلمين وانا اعلمكم على الاسلام......خلاص
سؤالي انتم تقدسوا المسيح وتعبدوة وتسلموا ولازم اسموا يكون موجود لكن في آيه تدل على وجوب عبادة المسيح او في الايه المسيح يقولكم اعبدوني يلا جاوبوني .......
وانا اقولكم اذا سالتوا القسيس هذا السؤال حيقول الي قلكم هل السؤال يبغا يضلكم ويشككم في دينكم الى اخرة وجربوا وحتلاقوا كلامي صح
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## استفانوس (17 نوفمبر 2005)

*انت مسبقا
تقول ان كلامك صح
واذا ارت ان تعرف المسيحية فما عليك الا ان تتصفح المنتدى
وترى الايمان المسيحي وسوف تشاهد كم من محاور غير اسمه
لعدم القدرة في الاجابة
الغير موجودة ابدا 
ومع كل حال اذا ارت سوف نقدم لك نبذة عن المسيحية كما يريدها الله
والرب يبارك فكرك*


----------



## الداعيه1 (17 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا دحين طلبت منكم انكم تجاوبوا على سؤالي ان لقيتوا جواب اصبحت مسيحية وان لم تلاقوا اصبحتم مسلمين فياليت تكتب الجواب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2005)

يعني كل الي تريده اثبات من فم المسيح انه الله؟


اتعجب, و كأنك لم تقرأ الانجيل.. او يمكن لم تقرأه لانك لو قرأته كان عرفت... المهم كفاية مقدمات و اليك بعض النصوص المقتبسة الي يمكنك تطلع عليها

المسيح يخبرنا عن وجوده قبل تجسده و هذا دلالة على الوهيته

*هذا هو الذي قلت عنه يأتي بعد رجل كان قدامي؛ لأنه كان قبلي. يو30:1 .*

*وصرح قائلاً: أنا يسوع .. أنا أصل وذرية داود رؤ22*

*وجهوا له الصلاة في الرؤيا فقالوا: قد غلب الأسد الذي من سبط يهوذا. أصل داود رؤ5:5*

*الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن. يو58:8*

*لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم يو24:17*

*خرجت من عند الآب وأتيت إلى العالم يو28:16*

*الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبر. يو18:1*

*مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان عندك قبل كون العالم. يو5:17*


السيد المسيح له كل المجد يتكلم عن انه فوق كل مكان

*ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء يو13:3*

*وعده للكنيسة: أي للمؤمنين ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر. مت*

*المسيح يقول انه معطي الحياة*

*خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني. وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد؛ ولن يخطفها أحد من يدي.يو27:10*


*كما أن الآب يقيم الموتى ويحيي؛ كذلك الابن يحيي من يشاء يو21:5*

*وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير يو54:6*


*مت31:25-46 ... ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده *


*وقال عن نفسه أنه رب السبت والشريعة أيضاً مت12*


*أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية. يقول الرب الكائن والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء. رؤ7:1*


*لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر والحي وكنت ميتاً. وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين آمين رؤ17:1*

*ها أنا آتي سريعاً وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله. أنا الألف والياء البداية والنهاية الأول والآخر .رؤ 12:22-16*


*لو كنتم عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً. ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه. يو7:14*


*أنا والآب واحد. يو30:10*


*أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك يو21:17*


*مهما سألتم بإسمي فذلك أفعله؛ ليتمجد الآب بالابن. إن سألتم شيئاً بإسمي فإني أفعله. يو13:14*


*و الكثير الكثير الذي لا اريد ذكره حتى لا تتشوش... ذكرت النصوص فقط لان هذا كل ما طلبت... الان, اعلان ايمانك بالمسيح نابع عن قناعة شخصية و رغبة حقيقية بالتوبة لا عن طريق المراهنة اثبت لي هذا و انا افعل كذا...*


*سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم جميـــــــــــــعــــــــا*


----------



## استفانوس (17 نوفمبر 2005)

*المجد كل المجد للرب الهنا*


----------



## Zayer (17 نوفمبر 2005)

سؤال الاخت واضح وضوح الشمس 



> لكن في آيه تدل على وجوب عبادة المسيح او في الايه المسيح يقولكم اعبدوني



يعني على سبيل المثال ( من القران ) 

< وان اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم > سورة يس -  آية 61

وانت يا دودي  ما جبت ولا اية يتكلم فيها المسيح ويقول اعبدوني 


شكرا لكي يا " الداعية "  بالفعل  ذكاء منكي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2005)

ايش اعمل... اذا اتكلم مع ناس لم تقرأ الكتاب امقدس بحياتها و جاية تتفلسف...

يا اخي لو قاري الكتاب المقدس لوجدت ان الرب يقول انه الاول و الاخر و وجوب العبادة له و المسيح بكلماته الذكية اشار الى عبوديته بهذه الكلمات... 

بعدين لعبة الكلمات هاي ما تمشي.. يعني بتقولي يا بيقول اعبدوني يا هو مو اله, و النصوص الي ذكرتها تششير الى انه هو و الله واحد, اي هو الله ... يعني انا ممكن العب معاك نفس اللعبة و اقولك هاتلي من القرأن انه يقول انا االله محبة, هل تلقى نفس النص؟ هل معنى ذلك انه ليس اله؟؟

ايش الغرض من السؤال؟ الغرض منه اثبات اذا كان المسيح اله ام لا, و قد اثبتنا ذلك عن فمه في النصوص اعلاه...


----------



## Coptic Man (17 نوفمبر 2005)

*كنت فاكرك اذكي من كده يا زاير مع الاسف

شوفي يا اخت داعية ها اقولك حاجة انا في الحورات دي من 3 سنين تقريبا وفاهم اسلوبك انتي مجرد تلاقيكي قريت في منتدي اسلامي اني واحد وجه السؤال ده لا شخاص مسيحين او في منتدي او بالتوك وغيره وقاله انه المسيحين مش عرفوا يجابوا واتلخبط لاخر الكلام ده 

بس لو انتي جواكي محبة نابعة من القلب لشخص يسوع لو قريتي الكتاب المقدس هتبقي مسيحية انما اسلوب المراهانات ده اسلوب صبياني وسخيف جداا 

انارة انجيل المسيح تنير عقلك وصدقيني عمرك ما هتفهمي المعادلة الروحية اللي كان بيها رب المجد علي الارض الا لو كان جواكي نور ومحبة لله *


----------



## Zayer (17 نوفمبر 2005)

> ايش اعمل... اذا اتكلم مع ناس لم تقرأ الكتاب امقدس بحياتها و جاية تتفلسف...
> 
> يا اخي لو قاري الكتاب المقدس لوجدت ان الرب يقول انه الاول و الاخر و وجوب العبادة له و المسيح بكلماته الذكية اشار الى عبوديته بهذه الكلمات...
> 
> ...



السؤال كان واضح ما في ولا نص يقول فيه اعبدوني 

حتى لو كان اثبت انه هو إله  بس ما قال اعبدوني 

اذا ما قال اعبدوني  اذا ما يبي منا شئ  شنو يبي ؟ 

وصحيح اننا ما قرأنا الانجيل  و لذلك نسألكم  ثم نجاوب 





> كنت فاكرك اذكي من كده يا زاير مع الاسف



اسف اذا خيبت ظنك 



> شوفي يا اخت داعية ها اقولك حاجة انا في الحورات دي من 3 سنين تقريبا وفاهم اسلوبك انتي مجرد تلاقيكي قريت في منتدي اسلامي اني واحد وجه السؤال ده لا شخاص مسيحين او في منتدي او بالتوك وغيره وقاله انه المسيحين مش عرفوا يجابوا واتلخبط لاخر الكلام ده



80% من مواضيع هذا المنتدى منقولة من مواقع اخرى  زي تضاد القران و مدري ايش   

لا تقول لي انهم الاعضاء نفسهم هم الي كاتبينها


----------



## Coptic Man (17 نوفمبر 2005)

*



			حتى لو كان اثبت انه هو إله بس ما قال اعبدوني 

اذا ما قال اعبدوني اذا ما يبي منا شئ شنو يبي ؟ 

وصحيح اننا ما قرأنا الانجيل و لذلك نسألكم ثم نجاوب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل هذا سؤال منطقي ؟؟؟؟

الله ماذا يفعل له غير العبادة 

اخي الحبيب دعني اسائلك سؤال من يحتاج الي الاخ هل يحتاج لك الله لكي تعبد ؟؟؟؟

ام انتا الذي تحتاج الي عبادته ؟؟

هل تقول لزوجتك فيما بعد حبيني ؟؟ طيب لو مش قولتلها يبقي مش تتوقع انها تحبك ؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 نوفمبر 2005)

*نسيت ارد علي حاجة انتا قولت تضاد في القران منقول 

حلو انتا اساسا مش عرفت ترد عليه ولا حد عرف يرد عليه غير الرفاعي بكلام عبيط مش متقيد ولا بقراءن ولا بصحيح بخاري او مسلم ولا بطرق علمية يعني رد يساوي صفر غير كدا انا كتبت منقول ولم اتحدي به احد اما الاخت الداعية فيه بتتحدي بيه اكننا مش عارفين نجاوب فا انا بوضح انهم في المنتديات بيضحكوا عليكم بالاسئلة العبيطة وبقصص المتسالمين وصدقني كلها وهيمة انا قريت منها كتير وكلها حاجات مش بتقع طفل فا بالك بانسان ناضج يؤمن بها لا انكر ان هناك نفوس ضعيفة بتسالم تحت اغراء المال في الظروف الصعبة زي ما الاخ عبد الله عمل او تحت ضغط اخري لا اريد ان اتناولها ولكن كلها غير مشرفه فلا تنشر في مواقعكم

انا شوفت في الاسلام اكبر نسبة كره للاديان الاخري وللبشر عماتا ولو عاوز انا ممكن اجبلك لينكات كتير تدعوا للارهاب والعنصرية في الاسلام ومواقع كلها شريعة مش ارهابية كنا قدمنها من قبل لمنظمات حقوق الانسان *


----------



## ma7aba (18 نوفمبر 2005)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته<اسفة ما اقدر اترك هل العبارة>


وليش لتتركيها ماهي سلام المسيحة قبل اي دين آخر مو مشكلة



> السؤال كان واضح ما في ولا نص يقول فيه اعبدوني
> 
> حتى لو كان اثبت انه هو إله بس ما قال اعبدوني
> 
> ...


حبيب اليس هناك بعلمك اللغة شيء يفي بالمعنى غير المباشرة
هل ممكن تفسر آية انا البداية والنهاية انا الألف والياء
من هو البداية
من هو النهاية 
أجب تعرف ماهو الجواب
بداية الحياة ومكونها من هو 
ناهي الحياة من هو
انا والآب واحد ماذا تعني بالنسبة لك
من رآني فقد رأى الآب
أتريد المزيد 
بالبداية يبدوا انك تجهل أن الأنجيل قصصي وبأمثال وبالتالي عندما نقول انا البداية والنهاية  يعني هو الله لأنه بدياة كل شيء ونهايته


----------



## Zayer (18 نوفمبر 2005)

> هل هذا سؤال منطقي ؟؟؟؟
> 
> الله ماذا يفعل له غير العبادة
> 
> ...



كلامك صحيح من ناحية المحتاج الى الاخر نعم نحن الذين نحتاج الى الله  سبحانه  

طيب و انت تعبد الله بطريقة التي تريد ؟  اي شئ تسوي تقول هذي عبادة  

تعبد الله على هواك   

على هذا يعقل ؟ 

وعلى العموم الموضوع انتهى  فلا يوجد نص في الانجيل " اعبدوني " 

و جميع المناقشات راح تكون جانبية


----------



## Zayer (18 نوفمبر 2005)

> نسيت ارد علي حاجة انتا قولت تضاد في القران منقول
> 
> حلو انتا اساسا مش عرفت ترد عليه ولا حد عرف يرد عليه غير الرفاعي بكلام عبيط مش متقيد ولا بقراءن ولا بصحيح بخاري او مسلم ولا بطرق علمية يعني رد يساوي صفر غير كدا انا كتبت منقول ولم اتحدي به احد اما الاخت الداعية فيه بتتحدي بيه اكننا مش عارفين نجاوب فا انا بوضح انهم في المنتديات بيضحكوا عليكم بالاسئلة العبيطة وبقصص المتسالمين وصدقني كلها وهيمة انا قريت منها كتير وكلها حاجات مش بتقع طفل فا بالك بانسان ناضج يؤمن بها لا انكر ان هناك نفوس ضعيفة بتسالم تحت اغراء المال في الظروف الصعبة زي ما الاخ عبد الله عمل او تحت ضغط اخري لا اريد ان اتناولها ولكن كلها غير مشرفه فلا تنشر في مواقعكم
> 
> انا شوفت في الاسلام اكبر نسبة كره للاديان الاخري وللبشر عماتا ولو عاوز انا ممكن اجبلك لينكات كتير تدعوا للارهاب والعنصرية في الاسلام ومواقع كلها شريعة مش ارهابية كنا قدمنها من قبل لمنظمات حقوق الانسان



ليش تعتبرو المسيئين و الارهابيين  و العنصريين   هم المسلمين الحقيقيين ؟ 

و بنسبة الى تضاد القران انا عندي مواضيع كثيرة اخرى    

وانا شخص عادي و لست عالم ولا شيخ    و حتى لو رديت لوجودت ان كلها خرافة في تلفيق   

لعب بالايات دون الرجوع للمعنى او فهم المقصود


----------



## Zayer (18 نوفمبر 2005)

> وليش لتتركيها ماهي سلام المسيحة قبل اي دين آخر مو مشكلة



سلام المسيحية بصيغة اخرى  , ولكن لا داعي للأختلاف  

مو لازم نقول ان الاسلام هو اول من جاء بها و هي غير موجودة ووووووو 


المهم ان الاسلام جاء بها و لو كانت موجودة في دين سماوي قبله فنحن نقول ان الاسلام امتداد لتللك الاديان   




> حبيب اليس هناك بعلمك اللغة شيء يفي بالمعنى غير المباشرة
> هل ممكن تفسر آية انا البداية والنهاية انا الألف والياء
> من هو البداية
> من هو النهاية
> ...



انا ما لي شغل فالموضوع ليس موضوعي  

ولكن الاخت الداعية  تبي نص مكتوب " اعبدوني " 

بس هذي الي تبيه    ما تبيه شئ اخر 

والسلام


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> كلامك صحيح من ناحية المحتاج الى الاخر نعم نحن الذين نحتاج الى الله سبحانه
> 
> طيب و انت تعبد الله بطريقة التي تريد ؟ اي شئ تسوي تقول هذي عبادة
> 
> ...


 
بنرجع الى الى المحاورة مع ناس لم يفتحوا الكتاب المقدس في حياتهم... من قال اننا نعبد الله على هوانا؟؟ اقرأ العهد القديم و حتشوف كيف تتم عبادة الله

بعدين مش انت الي تقرر ان المحاورة انتهت, المحاورة قائمة اساسا على اثبات ان المسيح ثال انا هو الله, و قد اثبتنا ذلك, ما دام المسيح قال هو الله, اذا نرى نصوص عديدة في الكتاب المقدس تدعوا الى عبادة الله و منها

فلوا نظرنا في سفر اللاويين 19

* كلم كل جماعة بني اسرائيل وقل لهم تكونون قديسين لاني قدوس الرب الهكم.</FONT>*
*3 تهابون كل انسان امه واباه وتحفظون سبوتي. انا الرب الهكم.</FONT>*

*4 لا تلتفتوا الى الاوثان وآلهة مسبوكة لا تصنعوا لانفسكم. انا الرب الهكم*

*14 لا تشتم الاصم وقدام الاعمى لا تجعل معثرة. بل اخش الهك. انا الرب.*

و ماذا عن خروج 10

*2 ولكي تخبر في مسامع ابنك وابن ابنك بما فعلته في مصر وبآياتي التي صنعتها بينهم . فتعلمون اني انا الرب .*

و غيرها الكثير الكثير... فلا تحكم على الامور ما دمت ليس علميا بها



سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع​


----------



## Zayer (18 نوفمبر 2005)

ما جاوبت الجواب الشافي 

طيب شنو مكتوب عندكم في العهد القديم 

عن كيفية العبادة 

و لو ردت العضوة الداعية  راح تقول لكم ان الموضوع انتهى


----------



## الداعيه1 (18 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك يا اخ زاير مامداني افتح وجزاك الله كل خير
ثانيا هل السؤال انا ارحته في كم منتدى محد عرف يجاوب كلهم جابوا هل الايات لكن ماحد جاب ايه صريحه وحضرتك لمن تقول هل الكلام:
(يا اخي لو قاري الكتاب المقدس لوجدت ان الرب يقول انه الاول و الاخر و وجوب العبادة له و المسيح بكلماته الذكية اشار الى عبوديته بهذه الكلمات... 

بعدين لعبة الكلمات هاي ما تمشي.. يعني بتقولي يا بيقول اعبدوني يا هو مو اله, و النصوص الي ذكرتها تششير الى انه هو و الله واحد, اي هو الله ... يعني انا ممكن العب معاك نفس اللعبة و اقولك هاتلي من القرأن انه يقول انا االله محبة, هل تلقى نفس النص؟ هل معنى ذلك انه ليس اله؟؟

ايش الغرض من السؤال؟ الغرض منه اثبات اذا كان المسيح اله ام لا, و قد اثبتنا ذلك عن فمه في النصوص اعلاه...)
اولا هاتعصب ليه احنا في حوار وثانيا احنا ما نتفلسف مجرد سؤال اردنا مناقشته
بعدين كان في موضوع يا يوم الربوع او الخميس عن اعجاز القران وواحد منكم رد وقال انوا ان كان هل العجاز صح ليه الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قالكم كده طوالي عن الاعجازات هوه يبغى يتعبكم(وهذا كلام الرد)
فانتم المسيح عليه السلام ليه ما قالكم طوالي انا ربكم اعبدوني في ايه من الايات حتى ان اختلفت الطرق لكن المعنى يكون واضح لا فيله حروف ولا شئ 
بعدين رد على سؤالك ترا الله له 99 اسم وصفه ما عرف وحده منهم اسمها المحبة لكن اعرف الجبار وغيرها وراح اجيبلك ايات تدل على وجوب عبادة الله وعدم الشرك به وهيه ايات واضحة وكمان واله لمن تقراها تستغرب لانها ايات لا يستطيع بشر كتابتها وهذه الايات:
قال الله عزوجل((واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا وبالوالدين احساناوبذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين والجار ذي القربى والجار الجنب والصاحب بالجنب وابن السبيل وما ملكت ايمانكم ان الله لا يحب من كان مختالا فخورا))النساء36
وقال الله تعالى((قل تعالوا اتل ماحرم ربكم عليكم الا تشركوا به شيئا و بالوالدين احسانا .....))الانعام 151
هذه بعض الايات الصريحة جدا وهذه غير صريحه:
قال الله تعالى((هو الله لا اله الا هو الرحمن الرحيم الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن ......))
وهو القران فيه ايات صريحة وغير صريح
وبقية الي ردوا على الموضوع هذا الرد للكل ومشكور يا زاير
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## الداعيه1 (18 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دوبني انتبهت لكلمتك اني هانهي الموضوع لا والله ما انهي الموضوع خليهم يجاوبوا انا جاوبت على الاسئلة الي هتخطر في بالهم وجبت ايات بقى همه يجاوبوا كما طلبت
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> ما جاوبت الجواب الشافي
> 
> طيب شنو مكتوب عندكم في العهد القديم
> 
> ...


 

كيف ما جاوبت الجواب الشافي و انا اعطيتكم الايات التي ردوتها...  الم  تريدوا نصوص يقول فيها المسيح هو الهنا و يجب ان نعبده... اقرأ الرد الاخير و شوف


بعدين مسألة العبادة مسألة و موضوع ثاني يا ري لو نفتح موضوع خاص به


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2005)

الداعيه قال:
			
		

> اولا هاتعصب ليه احنا في حوار وثانيا احنا ما نتفلسف مجرد سؤال اردنا مناقشته


لا معصب ولا شئ, اصلا مريح على الاخر, الظاهر بيتهيألك...



> فانتم المسيح عليه السلام ليه ما قالكم طوالي انا ربكم اعبدوني في ايه من الايات حتى ان اختلفت الطرق لكن المعنى يكون واضح لا فيله حروف ولا شئ


 
اعطيناك الدليل, اقرا الردود السابقة




> قال الله عزوجل((واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا وبالوالدين احساناوبذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين والجار ذي القربى والجار الجنب والصاحب بالجنب وابن السبيل وما ملكت ايمانكم ان الله لا يحب من كان مختالا فخورا))النساء36
> وقال الله تعالى((قل تعالوا اتل ماحرم ربكم عليكم الا تشركوا به شيئا و بالوالدين احسانا .....))الانعام 151


ايش دخلنا بموضوع الشرك الان؟؟؟ شو فيك مش قادر تركز في موضوع واحد...


ايات من الكتاب المقدس تثبت  ان المسيح يقول انا الله فاعبدوني و اعطيناك... ايش حتكون الخطوة التالية؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (19 نوفمبر 2005)

يا جماعة السؤال تم الرد علية

يظهر ان الى طرح السؤال دة حافظ مش فاهم

نصيحة روح اقرا الردود بعقل


----------



## Zayer (19 نوفمبر 2005)

اولا انا اسف يا اخت الداعية لاني قلت ان الموضوع انتهى لان ليس لي الحق اني انهي  لكن بما انهم ما عندهم جواب قلت هذا الكلام 




> كيف ما جاوبت الجواب الشافي و انا اعطيتكم الايات التي ردوتها... الم تريدوا نصوص يقول فيها المسيح هو الهنا و يجب ان نعبده... اقرأ الرد الاخير و شوف
> 
> 
> بعدين مسألة العبادة مسألة و موضوع ثاني يا ري لو نفتح موضوع خاص به



انت أقرا ردود الاخت الداعية  لترى انها ما تريد نصوص تقول ان المسيح هو الهنا 

تبي نصوص تقول اعبدوني  يعني فيها امر للعبادة 

و يله جيب لي طرق العبادة من العهد القديم


----------



## Michael (19 نوفمبر 2005)

هذا ليس الاجابة على سؤالى 
ولا تغيير مجرى الحديث

مادم انت موجود جاوب فى خلال الساعة الممنوحة لكم


----------



## الداعيه1 (20 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا انتم خليتوا الموضوع منقول عشان ما جاوبتوا؟؟؟؟؟هههه ههههه هههه 
بعدين انا حطيت الايه كامله اذا ما تفهموا هاخليها كده
قال الله عزوجل الفرد الواحد اللذي لم يلد ولم يولد((واعبدوا الله ....))
بصراحة دحين عرفت ليه لمن احط هل السؤال في اي منتدى ماحد يجاوب لانه ما في جواب صريح كله لازم اننا نفهم الايات 
الموضوع انتهى عشان ارفع الحرج عنكم ما نكم عارفين تجاوبوا ؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين اذ المسلمين ارهابيين ليه ما قتلوا الامم الي مكه المكرمة والمدينه المنوره
انا مني ناقله الموضوع لكن مسامحتكم انكم خليتوا الموضوع منقول بس عشان ينرفع الحرج الي عليكم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته(السلام الاسلامي مو المسيحي


----------



## Zayer (20 نوفمبر 2005)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا انتم خليتوا الموضوع منقول عشان ما جاوبتوا؟؟؟؟؟هههه ههههه هههه
> بعدين انا حطيت الايه كامله اذا ما تفهموا هاخليها كده
> قال الله عزوجل الفرد الواحد اللذي لم يلد ولم يولد((واعبدوا الله ....))
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته 

توقعت انك تنهي الموضوع عاجلا ام اجلا


----------



## Michael (20 نوفمبر 2005)

الموضوع لم ينتهى بالنسبة لى

اذا لم تردوا على اسئلتى 

فكلامك اضرب بة عرض الحائط

ولا تمثولون وتقولون ان الموضوع انتهى 

كلا الموضوع لم ينتهى

الداعية والزير

ارجو عدم التهرب من الاجابة

انتوا سئلتوا اسئلة وردينا عليها

انا الان بسئل اسئلة 
وانتوا تقولون الموضوع انتهى


رجاء عدم التهرب


----------



## Zayer (20 نوفمبر 2005)

طيب اسأل انا في الانتضار  

وكما قلت الموضوع لم ينتهي تقريبا   ولكن الموضوع الاساسي انتهى 

وباقي انتو ايضا تجاوبو على سؤال

وين الادلة من العهد القديم الي تشرح طريقة العبادة


----------



## Michael (20 نوفمبر 2005)

اقراء المشاركة الرابعة والعاشرة

بس بفهم لان كلامك معناة انك لم تفهم حرف واحد

الرب يفتح قلبك


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2005)

ايات و ردينا عليكم بيها... مش عارف ايش الي تريدوه.. يا ريت لو توضحون...


----------



## Michael (20 نوفمبر 2005)

ان ربنا ينزلوا ويقرص ودانة

ههههههههههههه

مهو دة الى ناقص

لهم اذان للسمع ولا يسمعون 
لهم عيون للنظر ولا يرون


----------



## الداعيه1 (20 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسال السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟يليت تكتبوا ما بيصير بيدك شئ 
ههه ههه ههه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الداعيه1 (20 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع ما انتهى اذ بتعتبر هذا تهرب مفهوووم
وبعدين يليت تكتب الاية مرة ثانية وتكتب سؤالك 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2005)

ايش الهيصة هاي!!!


يا عزيزي ردينا عليك... شو لعب العيال هذا... جيبنالك نصوص تدعوا ان المسيح هو الله و وضحنا اسلوب العبادة المؤشر اليه في العهد القديم, بعد شو لعب الاطفال هذا؟


----------



## Zayer (21 نوفمبر 2005)

> وضحنا اسلوب العبادة المؤشر اليه في العهد القديم



ليس صحيح ما رديتو بخصوص هذا الشئ 

وين الايات الي من العهد القديم ؟ الي توضح اسلوب العبادة و تنص على العبادة


----------



## makakola (21 نوفمبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

سلام ونعمة للجميع ويدوم صليب كل الإخوة المشاركين

إخوتى الأحباء زاير والداعية
أريد أن أسأل سؤال

ما هو رد فعلك لو قلت (makakola الوهاب الرزاق)؟

ماذا تفهما من ذلك، وما هو رد فعلكما؟

أتظر إجابتيكما وشكرا مقدما

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم*


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> ليس صحيح ما رديتو بخصوص هذا الشئ
> 
> وين الايات الي من العهد القديم ؟ الي توضح اسلوب العبادة و تنص على العبادة


 
*ولو اني قلت يكون في موضوع خاص, لكنكم اصريتوا على هذا الشئ, ليكن كذلك*



*إنّ موضوع العبادة في الكتاب المقدس هو أحد المواضيع الواضحة تماماً. فالعهدان القديم والجديد يؤكدان أنّ العبادة هي للـه وحده. قال يسوع لإبليس عندما حاول أن يجربه، "للرب إلهك تسجد، وإياه وحده تعبد" (متى 10:4؛ لوقا 8:4). ولا يصحّ لبشر أو ملاك أن يتلقى العبادة    (متى 10:4؛ *
*رؤيا 20:19؛ 8:22،9). إذ لا يمكن أن يعطي اللـه مجده لآخر (إشعياء 8:42). *
*يستخدم الكتاب المقدس بشكل رئيس كلمة واحدة للعبادة وهي الكلمة اليونانية "بروسكونيو." وهي الكلمة التي استخدمها يسوع في  حديثه مع إبليس وإيضاحه وجوب عبادة اللـه وحده، وقد استُخدِمت أكثر من غيرها في وصف عبادة اللـه (يوحنا 24:4؛ رؤيا 14:5؛ 11:7؛ 16:11؛ ... الخ). *
*قال رجل ليسوع بعد أن شفاه، "أؤمن يا سيد وسجد له (أي عَبَدَهُ)"، وهي صيغة الماضي من بروسكونيو (يوحنا 38:9). وتستخدم نفس الكلمة في (متى33:14)، عندما سجد التلاميذ ليسوع (بمعنى عبدوه) بعد أن رأوه ماشياً على الماء. وفي مرة أخرى عندما رأى التلاميذ يسوع قبل القيامة *
*وبعدها. نجد في كل هذه الحوادث أن نفس يسوع الذي سبق أن انتهر الشيطان لمحاولته أن يجربه بالعبادة الخاطئة لـم يحجم عن تلقي العبادة مُظهراً استنكاره ورفضه التام لتقديم العبادة للشيطان، على أساس أن العبادة هي للـه وحده. لكن يسوع قبل العبادة كحق له. *
*نجد في عبرانيين 6:1 أنّ اللـه يطلب من الملائكة أن تسجد ليسوع (بروسكيونيو) أي تعبدهُ. كما نجد في رؤيا 8:5-14 فقرة كاملة من التسبيح والعبادة مخصصة ليسوع "الحمل" وللـه. وصرح بولس في فقرة قوية بأن كل ركبة في السماء وعلى الأرض ستجثو للعبادة لاسم يسوع، وسيعترف كل إنسان *
*بأن يسوع رب (فيلبي 10:2،11). *
*لقد تـم تقديم العبادة لابن اللـه من خلال أعمال لا حصر لها في العهد الجديد عندما أصبح ابنُ الإنسان نفسهُ هو موضوع الإيمان والرجاء والتوقير والمحبة. *

*الرجاء عدم نسيان رد الاخ الحبيب ماكاكولا*


----------



## Zayer (21 نوفمبر 2005)

اوكي شكرا للرد مع العلم اني سألت هذا السؤال مب للمناقشة بس لاخد العلم فقط 



> الإخوة الأحباء
> 
> سلام ونعمة للجميع ويدوم صليب كل الإخوة المشاركين
> 
> ...



انا فاهم الموضوع زين   

انه لما يقول انا الخالق و الرازق  يعني لازم نعبد الي خلقنا والله فاهم 

لكن سؤالي كان عن كيفية العبادة  فقط


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> اوكي شكرا للرد مع العلم اني سألت هذا السؤال مب للمناقشة بس لاخد العلم فقط
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
لو حابب تتعمق في طريقة العبادة اقرأ اسفار موسى بتمعن و ستجد الكثير الكثير عن طريقة العبادة...


----------



## الداعيه1 (21 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> *الإخوة الأحباء
> 
> سلام ونعمة للجميع ويدوم صليب كل الإخوة المشاركين
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماني فاهمة ايش يعني makakola؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟..........
بعدين اخر مرة ارد على سؤالكم ممكن تعيدوا كتابة الايات الي يقول فيها المسيح اعبدوني والعضو الي حاب يسال سؤال في الاسلام يسال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2005)

الداعيه قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ماني فاهمة ايش يعني makakola؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟..........
> بعدين اخر مرة ارد على سؤالكم ممكن تعيدوا كتابة الايات الي يقول فيها المسيح اعبدوني والعضو الي حاب يسال سؤال في الاسلام يسال
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
ليش نعيد كتابتها؟؟ موجودة كل الايايت ما عليك سوى الرجوع و قرأت الداخلات, ولا هلا بتلقيها حجة حتى تتهرب؟


----------



## الداعيه1 (21 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> ليش نعيد كتابتها؟؟ موجودة كل الايايت ما عليك سوى الرجوع و قرأت الداخلات, ولا هلا بتلقيها حجة حتى تتهرب؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وليه ما تكتبها ما بيصير شئ في يدك ............
وبعدين الردود ما فيها الايات عيد كتابتها عشان اشوووووووف ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
واتهرب ليه خا يفة مثلا (ماني زيكم اتهرب من الموضوع واكتب عليه منقول من غير ما استاذنتوني وسالتوني وترا الموضوع مو منقول غصب عنكم ...............................
مو انا الي اتهرب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2005)

*هذا هو مقتبس ردودي و التي فيها النصوص للرد على سؤالك... *


*



هذا هو الذي قلت عنه يأتي بعد رجل كان قدامي؛ لأنه كان قبلي. يو30:1 .

وصرح قائلاً: أنا يسوع .. أنا أصل وذرية داود رؤ22 

وجهوا له الصلاة في الرؤيا فقالوا: قد غلب الأسد الذي من سبط يهوذا. أصل داود رؤ5:5

الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن. يو58:8

لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم يو24:17

خرجت من عند الآب وأتيت إلى العالم يو28:16

الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبر. يو18:1

مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان عندك قبل كون العالم. يو5:17


السيد المسيح له كل المجد يتكلم عن انه فوق كل مكان

ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء يو13:3

وعده للكنيسة: أي للمؤمنين ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر. مت

المسيح يقول انه معطي الحياة

خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني. وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد؛ ولن يخطفها أحد من يدي.يو27:10


كما أن الآب يقيم الموتى ويحيي؛ كذلك الابن يحيي من يشاء يو21:5

وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير يو54:6


مت31:25-46 ... ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده 


وقال عن نفسه أنه رب السبت والشريعة أيضاً مت12


أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية. يقول الرب الكائن والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء. رؤ7:1


لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر والحي وكنت ميتاً. وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين آمين رؤ17:1

ها أنا آتي سريعاً وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله. أنا الألف والياء البداية والنهاية الأول والآخر .رؤ 12:22-16


لو كنتم عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً. ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه. يو7:14


أنا والآب واحد. يو30:10


أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك يو21:17


مهما سألتم بإسمي فذلك أفعله؛ ليتمجد الآب بالابن. إن سألتم شيئاً بإسمي فإني أفعله. يو13:14


و الكثير الكثير الذي لا اريد ذكره حتى لا تتشوش... ذكرت النصوص فقط لان هذا كل ما طلبت... الان, اعلان ايمانك بالمسيح نابع عن قناعة شخصية و رغبة حقيقية بالتوبة لا عن طريق المراهنة اثبت لي هذا و انا افعل كذا...


سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم جميـــــــــــــعــــــــا




فلوا نظرنا في سفر اللاويين 19

كلم كل جماعة بني اسرائيل وقل لهم تكونون قديسين لاني قدوس الرب الهكم.

3 تهابون كل انسان امه واباه وتحفظون سبوتي. انا الرب الهكم.

4 لا تلتفتوا الى الاوثان وآلهة مسبوكة لا تصنعوا لانفسكم. انا الرب الهكم

14 لا تشتم الاصم وقدام الاعمى لا تجعل معثرة. بل اخش الهك. انا الرب.

و ماذا عن خروج 10

2 ولكي تخبر في مسامع ابنك وابن ابنك بما فعلته في مصر وبآياتي التي صنعتها بينهم . فتعلمون اني انا الرب .

و غيرها الكثير الكثير... فلا تحكم على الامور ما دمت ليس علميا بها



سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع




ولو اني قلت يكون في موضوع خاص, لكنكم اصريتوا على هذا الشئ, ليكن كذلك



إنّ موضوع العبادة في الكتاب المقدس هو أحد المواضيع الواضحة تماماً. فالعهدان القديم والجديد يؤكدان أنّ العبادة هي للـه وحده. قال يسوع لإبليس عندما حاول أن يجربه، "للرب إلهك تسجد، وإياه وحده تعبد" (متى 10:4؛ لوقا 8:4). ولا يصحّ لبشر أو ملاك أن يتلقى العبادة (متى 10:4؛ 
رؤيا 20:19؛ 8:22،9). إذ لا يمكن أن يعطي اللـه مجده لآخر (إشعياء 8:42). 
يستخدم الكتاب المقدس بشكل رئيس كلمة واحدة للعبادة وهي الكلمة اليونانية "بروسكونيو." وهي الكلمة التي استخدمها يسوع في حديثه مع إبليس وإيضاحه وجوب عبادة اللـه وحده، وقد استُخدِمت أكثر من غيرها في وصف عبادة اللـه (يوحنا 24:4؛ رؤيا 14:5؛ 11:7؛ 16:11؛ ... الخ). 
قال رجل ليسوع بعد أن شفاه، "أؤمن يا سيد وسجد له (أي عَبَدَهُ)"، وهي صيغة الماضي من بروسكونيو (يوحنا 38:9). وتستخدم نفس الكلمة في (متى33:14)، عندما سجد التلاميذ ليسوع (بمعنى عبدوه) بعد أن رأوه ماشياً على الماء. وفي مرة أخرى عندما رأى التلاميذ يسوع قبل القيامة 
وبعدها. نجد في كل هذه الحوادث أن نفس يسوع الذي سبق أن انتهر الشيطان لمحاولته أن يجربه بالعبادة الخاطئة لـم يحجم عن تلقي العبادة مُظهراً استنكاره ورفضه التام لتقديم العبادة للشيطان، على أساس أن العبادة هي للـه وحده. لكن يسوع قبل العبادة كحق له. 
نجد في عبرانيين 6:1 أنّ اللـه يطلب من الملائكة أن تسجد ليسوع (بروسكيونيو) أي تعبدهُ. كما نجد في رؤيا 8:5-14 فقرة كاملة من التسبيح والعبادة مخصصة ليسوع "الحمل" وللـه. وصرح بولس في فقرة قوية بأن كل ركبة في السماء وعلى الأرض ستجثو للعبادة لاسم يسوع، وسيعترف كل إنسان 
بأن يسوع رب (فيلبي 10:2،11). 
لقد تـم تقديم العبادة لابن اللـه من خلال أعمال لا حصر لها في العهد الجديد عندما أصبح ابنُ الإنسان نفسهُ هو موضوع الإيمان والرجاء والتوقير والمحبة. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *


----------



## الداعيه1 (21 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعبدددووووووووووووووووووووووني اية يقول فيها اعبدوني افهموا اعبدووووووني مو انا الرب الهكم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2005)

الداعيه قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اعبدددووووووووووووووووووووووني اية يقول فيها اعبدوني افهموا اعبدووووووني مو انا الرب الهكم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
رجاء محبة انك تقرين الرد رة ثانية


----------



## makakola (22 نوفمبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

سلام المسيح مع الجميع



			
				Zayer قال:
			
		


			انا فاهم الموضوع زين   

انه لما يقول انا الخالق و الرازق  يعني لازم نعبد الي خلقنا والله فاهم 

لكن سؤالي كان عن كيفية العبادة  فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أخى الحبيب زاير
أنا أسأل فى اصل الموضوع وليس فيما تفرع عنه الموضوع الأن
لا أسأل الأن عن العبادة مطلقا ولا أجيب على العبادة
بل أسألك ما دلالة أن أقول لك أنا makakola الوهاب الرزاق




			
				الداعيه قال:
			
		


			ماني فاهمة ايش يعني makakola؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟..........
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الأخت العزيزة الداعية
يمكنك بكل بساطة أن تسألى من تشائى من فقهاء الإسلام
قولى له إنى عرفت شخصا يقول عن نفسه أنه هو الوهاب الرزاق
ولتأتينا بالإجابة التى يطمئن ويثق بها أى عالم فى عقيدتك

فى إنتظاركم وشكرا لكم جميعا

سلام المسيح مع الجميع*​


----------



## الداعيه1 (22 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعبت وانا اقرا الرد وادول طلبي ما لقيته 
الاخ ماكاكو تستطيع ان تقول انك الواهب الرازق وانا ايضا استطيع قول ذلك ولكن هل تستطيع التنفيذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Zayer (22 نوفمبر 2005)

> أخى الحبيب زاير
> أنا أسأل فى اصل الموضوع وليس فيما تفرع عنه الموضوع الأن
> لا أسأل الأن عن العبادة مطلقا ولا أجيب على العبادة
> بل أسألك ما دلالة أن أقول لك أنا makakola الوهاب الرزاق



وهذا كان اصل الموضوع كلمة اعبدوني 

وانت تبي تطرح علي هذا  المثال لانك تفكر اننا ما فهمنا شنو المقصد من الايات الي حطيتوها 

لا يا اخي احنا مب بهذا المستوى من الغباء  


يعني نفهم


----------



## makakola (22 نوفمبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

بصفتى الوهاب الرزاق أهديكم التحية

أخى العزيزة الداعية


			
				الداعيه قال:
			
		


			الاخ ماكاكو تستطيع ان تقول انك الواهب الرازق وانا ايضا استطيع قول ذلك ولكن هل تستطيع التنفيذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إذا كان كلامك صحيحا يا أخى الفاضل، فكيف يتسمى المسلمون بما يحتمل الإلتباس هل هو عبد لله أم عبد لإنسان
بمعنى، لو كان يحق لى ولك أن نقول أنا الوهاب أنا الرزاق
فكيف يتسمى المسلمون بعبد الوهاب وعبد الرزاق؟
أهم عبيد لى؟
ماذا لو كنت فى أحد الأماكن وهناك من ينادى على الأسماء، فينادى الرزاق فأصعد، ثم يلينى عبد الرزاق الذى سيبدوا كعبد لى؟
هل هذه هى الأسماء الإسلامية؟

أخى الحبيب زاير


			
				Zayer قال:
			
		


			وهذا كان اصل الموضوع كلمة اعبدوني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلا يا أخى العزيز أصل الموضوع هو هل قال المسيح أنا الله فإعبدونى



			
				Zayer قال:
			
		


			وانت تبي تطرح علي هذا المثال لانك تفكر اننا ما فهمنا شنو المقصد من الايات الي حطيتوها 

لا يا اخي احنا مب بهذا المستوى من الغباء 


يعني نفهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حاش لله أن تظن أننى أعتقد بقله فهمك
فأنا لا أعرف قليلا فى الفهم إلا سواى
أنا أعلم أنك تعرف مقصدى، ولذلك فأنت لم تجب
وما سبب لك عدم المقدرة على الإجابه هو نفسه الذى يجعلنا نؤمن أن المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد

أرجوا أن تكون فهمت مقصد من هو أقل منك فهما

سلام المسيح مع الجميع*


----------



## الداعيه1 (22 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا قصد انوا من الاستحالة ان نتسمى بهذة الاسماء لعدم المقدرة على فعل ذلك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Muneer (23 نوفمبر 2005)

صحيح كلام مفهوم  ولكن 

اين كلمة اعبدونني [/SIZE]

  اذا كان رب فعلاً  فلازم يصرح بالعبودية ... لا حد يقولي ( ان يسوع المسيح اشارة بكلماته الذكية الى 

العبودية) لا هذا لايكفي نريد نص صريح جداً من الكتاب المقدس يقول فيه يسوعكم ( اعبدوني لاني انا الرب)

القرآن  فيه نصوص صريحة كثيرة تدل على عبادة الله وحده لاشريك له  ارجوكم  نريد نص صريح صريح صريح

حتى نقتنع بأنه الرب ..


انا لا اقصد الأهانة

تحياتي لكم جميعاً 


سلاااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## makakola (23 نوفمبر 2005)

الأخت العزيزة الداعيه

شكرا لردك


			
				الداعيه قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا قصد انوا من الاستحالة ان نتسمى بهذة الاسماء لعدم المقدرة على فعل ذلك
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لماذا هناك إستحالة للتسمى بهذه الأسماء؟
لا بد من وجود سبب لهذه الإستحاله

هذا السبب نفسه هو ما سيجعلنى أقول لك أن المسيح قال أنه الله
وهذا السبب نفسه هو الذى جعل الأخ زاير يتوقف عن الرد
فأرجو منك أن تذكرى لنا سبب الإستحاله لأحضر لك أن المسيح قال أنه الله
وكذلك قال أنه إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب
وكلم موسى
وأخرج إسرائيل من أرض مصر

فى إنتظارك
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## makakola (23 نوفمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> صحيح كلام مفهوم  ولكن
> 
> اين كلمة اعبدونني [/SIZE]
> 
> ...




الأخ العزيز Muneer
والكتاب المقدس أيضا به نصوص صريحه أن نعبد الله وحده لا شريك له، وكل مسيحى يؤمن بذلك إيمانا مطلقا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## الداعيه1 (23 نوفمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> صحيح كلام مفهوم  ولكن
> 
> اين كلمة اعبدونني [/SIZE]
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا ما اقصده وتعبت وانا عيده 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الداعيه1 (23 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> الأخت العزيزة الداعيه
> 
> شكرا لردك
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركلته 
حرم الاسلام التسمية بذلك لان الله اثبت هذة الصفة لنفسة عشان كده ما يصير نشبة نفسنا بالله لانوا الاهنا فلا تساوي بين الخالق والمخلوق الا توا فق على مبدا عدم تساوي الخالق بالمخلوق
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Muneer (23 نوفمبر 2005)

جميل كلامك makakola 

طيب انت تقول ان الكتاب المقدس فيه نصوص صريحة على عبادة الله وحده لاحظ  كلمة ( وحده )..

اوكيه مادام ان العبادة لله وحده لماذا تعتبرون يسوع المسيح هو الرب  فهذا يعني انكم تعبدون يسوع

وتعبدون الله معاً !!!  ماذا يعني هذا اثنان مشتركين في العبودية هذا شرك صريح ..

اخي العزيز لا اقصد ان اهينك او اهين غيرك  

اخي الكريم تفكر وتأمل في هذي الأيات الكريمة.

وَإِذ قَالَ اللهُ يا عِيسَى ابنَ مَريَمَ أَءنتَ قُلتَ لِلناسِ اتخِذُونِي وَأُميَ إِلَـهَينِ مِن دُونِ اللهِ قَالَ سُبحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَن أَقُولَ مَا لَيسَ لِي بِحَق إِن كُنتُ قُلتُهُ فَقَد عَلِمتَهُ تَعلَمُ مَا فِى نَفسِي وَلاَ أَعلَمُ مَا فِى نَفسِكَ إِنكَ أَنتَ عَلامُ الغُيُوبِ (116) مَا قُلتُ لَهُم إِلا مَا أَمَرتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعبُدُوا اللهَ رَبي وَرَبكُم وَكُنتُ عَلَيهِم شَهِيداً ما دُمتُ فِيهِم فَلَما تَوَفيتَنِي كُنتَ أَنتَ الرقِيبَ عَلَيهِم وَأَنتَ عَلَى كُل شَىء شَهِيدٌ (117) إِن تُعَذبهُم فَإِنهُم عِبَادُكَ وَإِن تَغفِر لَهُم فَإِنكَ أَنتَ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ (118) (المائدة)

تحياتي لك اخي العزيز makakola

سلاااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## makakola (23 نوفمبر 2005)

الداعيه قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركلته
> حرم الاسلام التسمية بذلك لان الله اثبت هذة الصفة لنفسة عشان كده ما يصير نشبة نفسنا بالله لانوا الاهنا فلا تساوي بين الخالق والمخلوق الا توا فق على مبدا عدم تساوي الخالق بالمخلوق
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



شكرا لردك أختى الفاضله
فالإسلام حرم ذلك لأن بذلك يصير الشخص يشبه نفسه بالإله
أو بمعنى أصح يصير يدعى الإلوهية
فأسماء الله له وحده، لا يصح أن يطلقها البشر على أنفسهم

سؤال أخر بسيط
وصلنا إلى أنه لا يصح أن أتسمى بإسماء الله أو أطلقها على نفسى، ولكن إذا كانت أسماء الله هذه فى لغه أخرى، فهل ستثير نفس الحساسية فى لغتها الأصليه؟

شكرا لك ردودك وصبرك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## makakola (23 نوفمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> جميل كلامك makakola
> 
> طيب انت تقول ان الكتاب المقدس فيه نصوص صريحة على عبادة الله وحده لاحظ  كلمة ( وحده )..
> 
> ...


فهمتنا خطأ يا أخى الحبيب
نحن لانعبد إلا الله وحده
والمسيح هو الله
فنحن لا نعبد غير الله ولا نشرك معه شيئا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ma7aba (23 نوفمبر 2005)

الداعيه قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اعبدددووووووووووووووووووووووني اية يقول فيها اعبدوني افهموا اعبدووووووني مو انا الرب الهكم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


سؤال لك داعية وعليك أن تجيب بصراحة من هو القيامة والحياة من هو خبز الحياة من هو البداية والنهاية في هذا الكون من هو مسبب الحياة وناهيها 
بإنتظار أجابتك  كي ترى هل يجب أن نعبد يسوع ام لا


----------



## Muneer (23 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> فهمتنا خطأ يا أخى الحبيب
> نحن لانعبد إلا الله وحده
> والمسيح هو الله
> فنحن لا نعبد غير الله ولا نشرك معه شيئا
> ...



طيب هذا السؤال البسيط أوجهه لكل مسيحي :

هل تعبد شخصاً واحداً أم ثلاثة أشخاص؟

لاحظ رجاء أنني لم أسأل، "هل تعبد إلها أم ثلاثة آلهة؟" السؤال واضح


اذا كان المسيح هو اللـه، و الاب هو اللـه، و الروح القدس هو اللـه، فالمسيحي اذن يعبد المسيح، و يعبد الاب، و يعبد الروح القدس .


فعندما تقول المسيحية أن هناك ثلاثة أشخاص يتكلمون مع بعضهم البعض و يحبون بعضهم، يكون المسيحيون هنا قد سلبوا من مفهوم اللـه أحد أهم مميزات 

وحدانيته، و جعلوا منه ثلاثة شخصيات مشتركين مع بعضهم البعض في "جوهر الألوهة".

المسيحية اليوم تقول أنها تعبد ثلاثة أشخاص. هذه هي النقطة التي أركز عليها. قد تحاول الكنيسة تبرير موقفها هذا بالزعم أن الثلاث أشخاص هم "إله واحد"، و 

لكنها لا تنكر أنها تعبد ثلاث أشخاص مستقلين (لكن غير منفصلين). 

والسؤال : إذا لم يكن هذا هو الشرك بعينه، و التعددية في العبادة، فما هو الشرك و ما هي التعددية؟

عندما تسأل المسيحي عن إلهه , فهو متعود على الرد بأنه يعبد إلهاً واحداً .

لكن السؤال الحقيقي هنا هو: هل تعبد شخصا واحدا أم ثلاث أشخاص؟ و هو ان كان مسيحيا على مذهب الكاثوليك او الارثوذكس او البروتستانت و أراد قول 

الحقيقة، فهو سيقر بأنه يعبد ثلاثة أقانيم، و الأقنوم هو الشخص (ترجمة الاقنوم بالانجليزية Person أي شخص).

المسيحي يعبد ثلاثة أشخاص (الاب و يسوع و الروح القدس)، و هو يزعم أن هؤلاء الثلاثة اشخاص مشتركون في جوهر الألوهية. هذا ما أسميه أنا إشراك في 

الألوهية، أي أن المسيحية ديانة شرك.

بتقديري الشخصي المسيحيون يتسترون تحت غطاء "إله واحد"، و هي عبارة كلماتها لا معنى لها اذا ما تقرب المرء أكثر من عقائدهم الحقيقية التي تقر بصراحة 

أنهم يعبدون ثلاثة أقانيم، أي ثلاثة أشخاص متميزين و مستقلين في شخصياتهم، طبعا تحت غطاء اتحادهم في "الجوهر الإلهي".

هناك بعض النصوص الواردة في الكتاب المقدس، يريد المسيحيون أن يتخذوها سنداً في دعواهم للتثليث بالمفهوم الذي أشرنا إليه آنفاً، وسوف نذكر هذه 

النصوص ثم نبين بطلان الاستدلال بها بعون من الله الواحد الأحد وتوفيقه : 

النص الأول : 

إنجيل متى 28 : 19 : (( فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. ))


الرد :  

سنبدأ بافتراض ان النص حقيقى و نحاول تفسيره و بيان ما يدل عليه .

على ماذا يدل هذا النص اذا افترضنا انه حقيقى ؟؟؟

لو طلبت من شخص أو اشخاص ان يذهبوا الى منتدى الدعوة مثلاً و يدعوا اعضائه باسم زيد وعمر ومروان للإنضمام الى منتدى الأديان، هل معنى ذلك أن هؤلاء 

الثلاثة واحد؟؟؟ طبعاً الاجابة بالنفى لأنهم ثلاثة مختلفين لكنهم متحدين فى الهدف ووحدة الهدف لا تتطلب اتحاد الاشخاص ، فلو قال مثلاً شخص : ( باسم زيد 

وعمر وسعيد وفريد ) ، هل يُفهم منه أن هؤلاء الاربعة أشخاص هم شخص أو شئ واحد ؟! نعم قد نرى وحدة في الهدف والأمر الذي اجتمعوا عليه ولكن ليست 

الوحدة في الجوهر والذات ، فزيد هو زيد وليس عمر ، وعمر هو عمر وليس سعيد ، وسعيد هو سعيد وليس فريد وهكذا ، بل نقول أن الصحيح أن يقول متى ( 

بإسم ) ولو قال ( بأسماء ) لكان خطأ ، لأن معنى عبارة متى 28 هو : ( بإسم الآب وبإسم الابن وبإسم الروح القدس ) ، ولتحاشي التكرار يختصر المرء ويقول 

بإسم ، و المقصود  "باسم كل منهم" . 


منقول

تحياتي 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ناصر الحق (23 نوفمبر 2005)

الى الاخت الداعية الكريمة :

جزاكي الله خيرا على جهودك الجميلة لاظهار الحق .. و عسى الله ان يتقبل منا منك هذا الجهد و يجعله في ميزان حسناتنا ..

و شكرا


----------



## Muneer (23 نوفمبر 2005)

وين الأحوان المسيحيين ردو ليش سكتوا

والا اكيد مجهزين لين رد طوييييييييييييييييييييييييييل لانهاية له 

ارجوكم ارجوكم ارجوكم خير الكلام ماقل ودل  

ونقطة ثانية لو سمحتوا نبي مقاس الخط -Sizes - نبيه رقم   4 ازكيه

و الله الخط الصغير يتعب  العيون .


تحياتي 


سلاااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ma7aba (23 نوفمبر 2005)

> هل تعبد شخصاً واحداً أم ثلاثة أشخاص؟
> 
> لاحظ رجاء أنني لم أسأل، "هل تعبد إلها أم ثلاثة آلهة؟" السؤال واضح
> 
> ...


يي على هل الحالة الغسلام بيعبدوا الرحمن وبيعبدوا الرحيم وبيعبدوا الغفور وبيعبدوا القوي وبيعبدوا الرزاق وبيعبدوا 99 الله
وفهمك كفاية


----------



## Muneer (23 نوفمبر 2005)

:d :d 

حلوة 99 اللله 

جاهل + جاهل = جاهل 

الـ99 هذه من اسما الله عزو جل له الأسماء الحسنى

رد يابع قلبي

ولازم يكون الرد مختصر خير الكلام ماقل ودل

تحياتي 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## الداعيه1 (23 نوفمبر 2005)

شكرا لردك أختى الفاضله
فالإسلام حرم ذلك لأن بذلك يصير الشخص يشبه نفسه بالإله
أو بمعنى أصح يصير يدعى الإلوهية
فأسماء الله له وحده، لا يصح أن يطلقها البشر على أنفسهم

سؤال أخر بسيط
وصلنا إلى أنه لا يصح أن أتسمى بإسماء الله أو أطلقها على نفسى، ولكن إذا كانت أسماء الله هذه فى لغه أخرى، فهل ستثير نفس الحساسية فى لغتها الأصليه؟

شكرا لك ردودك وصبرك

سلام المسيح معك
]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جواب السؤال هو 
اذا كان معاك تفاحة وكنت بتكلم شخص عربي اذ قلك ايش اسم الي معك حتقول تفاحة واذ كنت في امريكا وسالت عن ما معك حتقول apple
اليست الكلمتان لهما نفس المعنى
شكرا لنقاشك الهادئ 
الاخ منير شكرا للمساعدة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


رجاء بلاش تكبير الخط


----------



## makakola (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

سلام ونعمة لجميعكم

أخى الحبيب Muneer
هل يمكن أن تفرد موضعا خاصا للتثليث والتوحيد وتضع به مشاركتك، وسأرد عليك بالتفصيل الممل وأثبت لك كيف يكون الثلاثة واحد والواحد ثلاثة، وكن رجاء ألا تشتت موضوع الأخت الداعيه هنا

الأخت العزيزه الداعيه


			
				الداعيه قال:
			
		



جواب السؤال هو 
اذا كان معاك تفاحة وكنت بتكلم شخص عربي اذ قلك ايش اسم الي معك حتقول تفاحة واذ كنت في امريكا وسالت عن ما معك حتقول apple
اليست الكلمتان لهما نفس المعنى
شكرا لنقاشك الهادئ 


أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن لا نتحدث عن التفاح يا أختى العزيزة بل نتحدث عن أسماء الله
وسأضرب لك مثالا أكثر وضوحا
رَبَّنَا لَا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ ال عمران 8
وبالإنجليزية http://quran.al-islam.com/Targama/DispTargam.asp?nType=1&nSeg=0&l=eng&nSora=3&nAya=8&t=eng
("Our Lord!" (they say), "let not our hearts deviate now after Thou hast guided us, but grant us mercy from Thine own Presence; for Thou art the Grantor of bounties without measure.)
الوهاب
إسم من أسماء الله

لو وقفت فى وسط الميدان العام فى نيويورك، وقلت صائحا
I am the Grantor
هل سيتحرك أحد؟
قد يقف بعض الأشخاص يتفرجون على هذا المجنون

ولكن لو قلت فى مصر مثلا (أنا الوهاب)، لرجمنى الناس فى وسط الشارع

لماذا هذا الفرق؟
ألم أقل نفس الكلمات وألم اقل نفس الجمله، والمسلمون الأمريكان يفهمون ما قلته؟
هل تأثير القول بالعربية، هو نفس تأثيره بالإنجليزية؟

أنتظر ردك وشكرا لك

سلام المسيح مع الجميع​*


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2005)

حبايب خليكم في الموضوع و بلاش الخروج عنه, و اعطوه صبر علشان مكة كولا بده يكمل معاكم....


----------



## الداعيه1 (23 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المسلمون في امريكا ربما لم يستطيعوا ضربك لانك في بلد مشرك فاذا تعدوا عليك عوقبوا والعكس في مصر
ولكن هذا ليس خلق الاسلام فيجب عليهم نصحك وعدم التعصب وضربك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## استفانوس (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*انا لست اميركي
لكن هل لي بتعريف كلمة مشرك*


----------



## makakola (24 نوفمبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

سلام ونعمة للجميع

الأخت العزيزة الداعيه
أعتذر إذا كنت قد تأخرت فى الرد، فأرجو أن تتقبلى إعتذارى وأسفى


			
				الداعيه قال:
			
		


			المسلمون في امريكا ربما لم يستطيعوا ضربك لانك في بلد مشرك فاذا تعدوا عليك عوقبوا والعكس في مصر
ولكن هذا ليس خلق الاسلام فيجب عليهم نصحك وعدم التعصب وضربك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلا يا أختى العزيزة، إجابتك غير صحيحه وسأذكر لك الإجابة الصحيحة التى يقولها علماء الإسلام، ويمكنك التأكد من إجابتى ومدى صحتها بسؤال أى من العلماء، فلو كانت هذه ه معلوماتك الحقيقية فأعذرينى أن أقول لك أنت لا تعرفين شيئا عن العقيدة التى تؤمنين بها وتثقين فى أنها ستصل بك للجنه، لا أقول لك ذلك إلا حرصا على وصولك لجنة ربك
العلماء يكفرون من يطلق على نفسه إسما من أسماء الله، ولا يصح أن يتسمى شخصا بإسم أطلقه الله على نفسه، بل يتسمى بعبد لهذا الإسم، مثل عبد الله، عبد الرؤوف، عبد الصبور، عبد الحي، ومثل ذلك من الأسماء التى تدل على عبادة صاحب هذا الإسم ألا وهو الله، وفى إطلاق الإنسان على نفسه إسما من أسماء الله لهو إدعاء بالإلوهية، ويجب أن يكون هذا الإسم بالصورة التى ورد بها فى القرأن، وباللغة العربية، فليس كافرا من يتسمى Grantor ولو كان مسلما، ولكن لو سمى الوهاب أو ALWAHAB فقد كفر كفرا مبينا بإدعائة الإلوهية
ويمكنك التأكد من كل كلمة كتبتها بإرسالها للعلماء الأفاضل

سأرد على الموضوع المطروح بعدما شرحت لك قواعد التسمى بأسماء الله وأنها فى لغتها الأصلية لا معنى لها سوى الإدعاء بالإلوهية، وأن الشخص يقول عن نفسه إله
(فقال موسى لله ها انا آتي الى بني اسرائيل واقول لهم اله آبائكم ارسلني اليكم.فاذا قالوا لي ما اسمه فماذا اقول لهم. فقال الله لموسى أهيه الذي أهيه.وقال هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل أهيه ارسلني اليكم وقال الله ايضا لموسى هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل يهوه اله آبائكم اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم.هذا اسمي الى الابد وهذا ذكري الى دور فدور) (خروج 3 : 13 - 15)
هنا يكلم الله موسى فى العهد القديم أو التوراه
موسى يسأل الله
يا الله عندما أقول لبنى إسرائل أن إله أبائهم (إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب) أرسلنى إليكم، فما هو إسمك يا الله؟
فرد الله عليه قائلا إسمى أهيه
ما معنى أهيه؟
أهيه معناها (أنا كائن) أو (أنا أكون) وباليونانية (إيجو إيمى) وبالإنجليزية (I AM)
هل معنى هذا أن أى شخص يقول (إيجو إيمى) أو (I AM) أو (أنا كائن) يقول عن نفسه إنه هذا الإله؟
الإجابة : بالطبع لا، ولكن أن ترد بلغتها الأصلية (مثل الوهاب بالعربية وليس بأى لغة أخرى)، وللقوم اللذين يؤمنون بـ (أهيه) هو الله وهذا هو إسمه وهو من أخرجهم من أرض مصر، وهو إله أبائهم إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب، أمر أخر تماما

هيا نرى سويا ماذا قال لنا السيد المسيح له كل المجد
( ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فرأى وفرح. فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد.أفرأيت ابراهيم. قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.اما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا)
هذا قول صريح تماما من السيد المسيح له كل المجد، يقول لهم فيه أنه هو (أهيه) أى أنه هو الله
لنرى الأدلة على ذلك
الإجابة كان يجب أن تكون كالتالى
قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، أنا كنت، حيث أن الحديث فى الماضى فلا يجب أن يأتى فى صيغة الحاضر
فالإجابة بـ  (أنا كائن) ليست إجابة صحيحه وكان يفترض أن تكون (أنا كنت)، ولكن المسيح قالها بكل صراحه أنه هو الله، الحديث عن إبراهيم وقال لهم أنا إله أبائكم إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب أنا (أهيه)

ولذلك نجد اليهود فور قوله كلمه (أنا كائن) (أهيه) رفعوا حجارة لرجمه،  بدون أن يقولوا كلمه واحده، فهم يفهمون تماما أن (أهيه) هو الله التى قالها المسيح بكل صراحه ووضوح
ولكن لأنك تقرأين فى العربية يا أختى العزيزة، ولم تكلفى نفسك وسعا سؤال أحد رجال الدين المسيحى، كما لم تكلفى نفسك وسعا قرائة أى تفسير مسيحى للأيات، فتعتقدين بأن المسيح لم يقل لنا أنا الله فأعبدونى

فالمسيح قال أنه أهيه
وأهيه طلب من الإنسان العباده وهو إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب، وهو المعبود منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد
فيكون المسيح قال أنه الله (إلهنا وليس إلهكم) وقال إعبدونى

فإجابة سؤالك بطريقة مختصرة
س : هل قال المسيح أنا الله فأعبدونى؟
جـ : نعم قال المسيح أنا الله (إلهنا وليس إلهكم) فإعبدونى

مستعد لأية أسئلة على أن تكون فى الموضوع نفسه، وأى أسئلة أخرى أيضا مستعد لها ولكن خارجا حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع الأصلى

شكرا لحوارك
وسلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## Muneer (24 نوفمبر 2005)

للآسف 

اعرف انك تدري ان مافي 99 الله يا جاهل

لكن هذي حركة مماطلة

وعلى فكرة ال99 اسم هذي مو اهلة  هذي اسما الله الحسنى يا حبيبي

لكنت انتو  تعبدون ثلاث اشخاص على مسمى شخص واحد 

والمسيحي متعود على طول لم يسأل واحد كم اله تعبد ( انا اعبد الله وحده )

كلام فارغ من هو روح القدس ومن هو يسوع المسيح ومن وهو الاب 

عد يا اخي 1 2 3  والا انا غلطان ..

تحياتي 

سلاااااااااااااااااااام

انتظر عندي رد بيطير عقلك


----------



## استفانوس (24 نوفمبر 2005)

*ياسيدي
نحن لم نقل 1+1+1=3*
*بل نقول واحد في واحد في واحد*
الله حال بذاته ناطق بكلمته حيا بروحه


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2005)

بقتبس كلام الاخ مكا كولا حتى الاخوة الي بيحاول يتهربوا من الرد, يشوفوه مرة ثانية و يواجهون... 


			
				makakola قال:
			
		

> * الإخوة الأحباء​*
> 
> *سلام ونعمة للجميع*
> 
> ...


بعدين يا مونير خليك محترم و ما في داعي تنعت الطرف الاخر بالجاهل, لانك لست افقه منه بشئ, و يا ريت لو تترك المدخالات الجانبية و تخليك مركز على الموضوع الرئيسي


----------



## ma7aba (24 نوفمبر 2005)

> الـ99 هذه من اسما الله عزو جل له الأسماء الحسنى
> 
> رد يابع قلبي


شكرا لتسميتي جاهل ولكن إن اتت مذمتي من ناقص فعهذا دليل على اني كامل
انت تقول 99 هم اسماء
هل الرزاق صفة ام اسم الرحيم صفة ام اسم الرحمن صفة ام اسم وكل الأسماء الحسنى هي صفات سميت اسماء الله 
وكذلك الله موجود وله روح مقدسة وهو ناطق بكلمته وهذه صفات الله عندنا الله الواحد



أخي المسلم الفاتحة عندكم هي دستور ايماني ودستور الإيمان عندنا يبدأ بجملة نؤمن بإله واحد
وفهمك كفاية إن اردت ان تفهم


----------



## Michael (24 نوفمبر 2005)

نظرا لمحدودية العقل من الطرف الاخر

هل عندما تقول لوالدك 

انت بابا

انت ماما

انت صديقى

يعنى ابوك بثلاثة اشخاص

كلا بابا هو ماما هو الصديق

اتمنى ان يفهك هذا المثال المقصود بالاب والابن والروح القدس


----------



## Muneer (24 نوفمبر 2005)

بابا ماما

بعد قلبي ma7aba 

الرازق الرحيم من اسماء الله وصفاته يعني اسم على مسمى..

واسماء الله له وحده وهو يتصف بها .. واذا ازعجك اني قلت لك جاهل ..

ها انا اعتذر لك وامام  جميع الأعضاء آسف هل هذا يرضيك ..اتمنى ان ترضى.

اخ  MichaelMagdy

بابا و ماما وصديقي

اقول لوالدي انت كذا وكذا لكن هل هو في الواقع يمثل هذي الأشياء التي وصفته بها فعلاً ..

الاب يبقى اب في النهاية يكون كأصديق ولايستطيع ان يكون ام .

والأم تظل اموالصديق يظل صديق 

تحياتي 

سلاااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ma7aba (24 نوفمبر 2005)

> الرازق الرحيم من اسماء الله وصفاته يعني اسم على مسمى..


أي انه صفة


----------



## makakola (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*الأخت العزيزة الداعيه
أين أنت؟ :bowl 
أنتظر تعقيبك*


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> *الأخت العزيزة الداعيه*
> *أين أنت؟ :bowl *
> *أنتظر تعقيبك*


 
مش بس هي, و الاخوان البقية الي صوتوا و زمروا عندما طرح الموضوع... فعلا مساكين

ربنا يباركك اخي الحبيب و يديمك حتى تظهر الحق


سلام و نعمة


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> نظرا لمحدودية العقل من الطرف الاخر
> 
> هل عندما تقول لوالدك
> 
> ...



====
هل معنى ذلك :
أن الرب واحد ؟؟؟
إذاً  : حينما مات الإبن كما تدعون :
من أمسك  السماوات  و الآرض  أن تقعا ؟؟؟؟
أم أن صفة واحدة فقط ماتت ؟؟
و هل تموت الصفات فقط؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

مساعد قال:
			
		

> ====
> هل معنى ذلك :
> أن الرب واحد ؟؟؟
> إذاً : حينما مات الإبن كما تدعون :
> ...


 
ردينا على هذا السؤال من قبل, ابحث تجد, الان بلاش تترك مواضيعك الي بتنط فيها من موضوع لاخر  و تجي للمواضيع الاخرى حتى تشتتها


----------



## الداعيه1 (25 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


			
				makakola قال:
			
		

> *الإخوة الأحباء
> 
> سلام ونعمة للجميع
> 
> ...


*/RIGHT]​*​[/FONT
لقد تاخرت بسبب الاختبارات وربما يقل نشاطي ولا استطيع الاجابة دائما ولكن بعد اسبوع اكون متفرغة



			
				makakola قال:
			
		

> *كلا يا أختى العزيزة، إجابتك غير صحيحه وسأذكر لك الإجابة الصحيحة التى يقولها علماء الإسلام، ويمكنك التأكد من إجابتى ومدى صحتها بسؤال أى من العلماء، فلو كانت هذه ه معلوماتك الحقيقية فأعذرينى أن أقول لك أنت لا تعرفين شيئا عن العقيدة التى تؤمنين بها وتثقين فى أنها ستصل بك للجنه، لا أقول لك ذلك إلا حرصا على وصولك لجنة ربك
> العلماء يكفرون من يطلق على نفسه إسما من أسماء الله، ولا يصح أن يتسمى شخصا بإسم أطلقه الله على نفسه، بل يتسمى بعبد لهذا الإسم، مثل عبد الله، عبد الرؤوف، عبد الصبور، عبد الحي، ومثل ذلك من الأسماء التى تدل على عبادة صاحب هذا الإسم ألا وهو الله، وفى إطلاق الإنسان على نفسه إسما من أسماء الله لهو إدعاء بالإلوهية،RIGHT]​*​​​



الى هنا فانا اعرف كل ماورد والدليل ان لدي اخ اسمة عبد القادر وليس القادر 


			
				makakola قال:
			
		

> *[RIGHT ويجب أن يكون هذا الإسم بالصورة التى ورد بها فى القرأن، وباللغة العربية، فليس كافرا من يتسمى Grantor ولو كان مسلما، ولكن لو سمى الوهاب أو ALWAHAB فقد كفر كفرا مبينا بإدعائة الإلوهية
> ويمكنك التأكد من كل كلمة كتبتها بإرسالها للعلماء الأفاضلRIGHT]*


شكرا لك فانا لم اكن اعرف هذا 





			
				makakola قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> (فقال موسى لله ها انا آتي الى بني اسرائيل واقول لهم اله آبائكم ارسلني اليكم.فاذا قالوا لي ما اسمه فماذا اقول لهم. فقال الله لموسى أهيه الذي أهيه.وقال هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل أهيه ارسلني اليكم وقال الله ايضا لموسى هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل يهوه اله آبائكم اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم.هذا اسمي الى الابد وهذا ذكري الى دور فدور) (خروج 3 : 13 - 15)
> هنا يكلم الله موسى فى العهد القديم أو التوراه
> ...



وهذا دليل كبير على ان الله لم ينزل الى الارض لدعوة الناس لعبادته وانما ارسل الرسل اي ان المسيح ليس الله بل انة رسووول  
QUOTE=makakola]*[RIGHTهيا نرى سويا ماذا قال لنا السيد المسيح له كل المجد
( ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فرأى وفرح. فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد.أفرأيت ابراهيم. قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.اما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا)
هذا قول صريح تماما من السيد المسيح له كل المجد، يقول لهم فيه أنه هو (أهيه) أى أنه هو الله
لنرى الأدلة على ذلك
الإجابة كان يجب أن تكون كالتالى
قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، أنا كنت، حيث أن الحديث فى الماضى فلا يجب أن يأتى فى صيغة الحاضر
فالإجابة بـ  (أنا كائن) ليست إجابة صحيحه وكان يفترض أن تكون (أنا كنت)، ولكن المسيح قالها بكل صراحه أنه هو الله، الحديث عن إبراهيم وقال لهم أنا إله أبائكم إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب أنا (أهيه)

ولذلك نجد اليهود فور قوله كلمه (أنا كائن) (أهيه) رفعوا حجارة لرجمه،  بدون أن يقولوا كلمه واحده، فهم يفهمون تماما أن (أهيه) هو الله التى قالها المسيح بكل صراحه ووضوح
ولكن لأنك تقرأين فى العربية يا أختى العزيزة، ولم تكلفى نفسك وسعا سؤال أحد رجال الدين المسيحى، كما لم تكلفى نفسك وسعا قرائة أى تفسير مسيحى للأيات، فتعتقدين بأن المسيح لم يقل لنا أنا الله فأعبدونى

فالمسيح قال أنه أهيه
وأهيه طلب من الإنسان العباده وهو إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب، وهو المعبود منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد
فيكون المسيح قال أنه الله (إلهنا وليس إلهكم) وقال إعبدونى

فإجابة سؤالك بطريقة مختصرة
س : هل قال المسيح أنا الله فأعبدونى؟
جـ : نعم قال المسيح أنا الله (إلهنا وليس إلهكم) فإعبدونى

مستعد لأية أسئلة على أن تكون فى الموضوع نفسه، وأى أسئلة أخرى أيضا مستعد لها ولكن خارجا حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع الأصلى

شكرا لحوارك
وسلام المسيح معك*​[/QUOTE]
اما هنا فانا والله لم افهم شيئا والاية اللتي تدل على وجوب عبادة المسيح هل هي هذة
(الهنا وليس الهكم)
وين اعبدوني
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## makakola (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*الأخت العزيزة الداعيه

شكرا لردك وإن كنت لم افهمه لأخطاء فى التنسيق ودخول كلماتك بين كلماتى
الذى فهمته أنك تريدين الأيات التى طلب الله منا فيها العبادة
حسنا
هذه بعض من الأيات التى طلب فيها منا إلهنا (يهوه - أهيه - الوهيم - ملاخ يهوه) العبادة
(لا تسجد لآلهتهم ولا تعبدها ولا تعمل كاعمالهم.بل تبيدهم وتكسّر انصابهم. وتعبدون الرب الهكم.فيبارك خبزك وماءك وأزيل المرض من بينكم.) (خروج 23 : 24 - 25)
(فقال اني اكون معك وهذه تكون لك العلامة اني ارسلتك.حينما تخرج الشعب من مصر تعبدون الله على هذا الجبل.) (خروج 3 : 12)
(الرب الهك تتقي واياه تعبد وباسمه تحلف.) (تثنية 6 : 13)
(فالآن يا اسرائيل ماذا يطلب منك الرب الهك الا ان تتقي الرب الهك لتسلك في كل طرقه وتحبه وتعبد الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك) (تثنية 10 : 12)
(الرب الهك تتقي.اياه تعبد وبه تلتصق وباسمه تحلف.) (تثنية 10 : 20)
(فاذا سمعتم لوصاياي التي انا اوصيكم بها اليوم لتحبوا الرب الهكم وتعبدوه من كل قلوبكم ومن كل انفسكم) (تثنية 11 : 13)
(وراء الرب الهكم تسيرون واياه تتقون ووصاياه تحفظون وصوته تسمعون واياه تعبدون وبه تلتصقون.)) (تثنية 13 : 4)

ويوجد المزيد متى رغبتى

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## الداعيه1 (25 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللذي قال هذه الايات هل هوه المسيح قال هذه الايات وهوه يخاطب قومة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## makakola (26 نوفمبر 2005)

*الأخت العزيزة الداعيه


			
				الداعيه قال:
			
		


			السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللذي قال هذه الايات هل هوه المسيح قال هذه الايات وهوه يخاطب قومة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سأضع لك الموضوع فى نقاط مرقمه ويمكنك مراجعة المشاركات بأعلى للتوضيح ولو رغبتى فى مزيد من التوضيح فأنا فى أتم إستعداد لذلك

1- إلهنا هو (يهوه - أهيه - إلوهيم)، وهو المترجم فى اللغة العربية (الله)
2- إلهنا (يهوه - أهيه - إلوهيم) والمترجم فى اللغة العربية (الله) طلب منا العباده
3- السيد المسيح له كل المجد قال بأنه (أهيه)

النتيجه أن السيد المسيح قال بأنه (أهيه)، أى الإله الذى نعبده نحن وطلب منا العبادة سابقا

أرجو أن تكون الصورة قد إتضحت الأن

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## الداعيه1 (1 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجوا قفل النقاش فقد ضقت ضرعا بكم 9 صفحات لم تستطيعوا ان تكتبوا ما اريد وتدورن عن الموضوع وتلفون ايضا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (1 ديسمبر 2005)

الداعيه قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجوا قفل النقاش فقد ضقت ضرعا بكم 9 صفحات لم تستطيعوا ان تكتبوا ما اريد وتدورن عن الموضوع وتلفون ايضا
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
رجاء محبة انك تقرأين الردود مرة ثانية, اكثر مما تصورين من الاياات ذكرنا لك. لكن يمكنك انك اتزنقتي فاكيد تقولين لا حتى لا الاخرين يطالبوك ان تكوني مسيحية....


----------



## الداعيه1 (2 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ليه انتم ربحتم التقاش حتى اوفي بالرهان
هلكتوني وانا اقولكم ابغى اية يقول اعبدوني ما ابغى تفسير الايه ما ابغى شئ غير انوا المسيح يقول اعبدوني
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2005)

اختي, احنا اتينا بالادلة, تريدين تقتنعين ام لا فالامر يرجع الك... لكن مافي داعي للقول اننا لم نجب... وبصراحة كفاية انحدارا بمستوى الحار... عندك رد او تعليق للردود والايات الي وضعناها اهلا و سهلا, اذا ما في عندك فاكرمينا بسكوتك...


----------



## الداعيه1 (4 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا تعليق على الفاظك..........................ايها المشرف العام......................
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Michael (4 ديسمبر 2005)

يا حبيبى روك اى رد منتظر منها 
انها تعترف بانها غلاطانة فى كل شىء

فى تهربها من قراة الايات
فى وضع شهادات كاذبة ملفقة 
ولا فى ماذا بالظبط
ولا فى صدمتها عندما وجدت الايات وتريد التهرب


----------



## الداعيه1 (6 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اكتب الرد مرة اخرى مع اني قد كتبتة اول 
فيه ناس جهلة مسيحين ليه ماربكم كتب اعبدوني صريحة عشان يفهمها الاميون من غير تعب والذهاب لايات التفسير الممل الي حطيتولي هوه والنتيجة وبعدتفسير الايه المسيح يقول انا الهكم وبعدين حضرتكم تقولوا ومعنى هذا انوا امر بالعبادة
طفشت وانا اكتب اعبدوووووووني لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي
الموضوع الرجاء غلقة وان تعتبروا هذا تهرب ايش تعبروا نفسكم لمن تغلقوا وتحذفوا مواضيع كثيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظ
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Michael (6 ديسمبر 2005)

انتى عاوز تالفى كلام واحنا نجيبوا من الانجيل ولا اية

طيب شوفى عندك دى 
لو القران قال كلمة  بيبسى 
انا هبقى مسلم

دة اية العبط دة يارب


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2005)

الداعية, رديتي اكثر من رد غير مهذب و انا حذفتهم, لذلك الرجاء الاتزام بالادب


----------



## الداعيه1 (8 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء اغلاق الموضوع 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Michael (8 ديسمبر 2005)

طبعا

هو عندك حاجة تانية تقوليها

اول ما اكتشفتى الحقيقة وبدل ما تنفذى وتعلنى مسيحيتك وتتدرس كلام الرب

تطلبى اغلاق الموضوع

فعلا يا خسارة


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2005)

لا ما نقفل الموضوع, لاننا ردينا و بكل امانة, الغير امين هو انت, بنترك الفرصة للاحبة الاخرين بقرأة الموضوع و الرد عليه


سلام و نعمة


----------



## miroo2007 (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

- فحينئذ أصرح لهم ( أي لمن يقولون عنه رب , والذين يفعلون باسمه المعجزات ) اني لم أعرفكم قط . ( يتبرئ منهم ) اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم ( وطردهم من جواره " اي المدعويين بالمسيحيين " من ملكوت السموات )

ايييييية الذكاء ده وعرفتها لوحدك؟
بالنباهة يعنى و مش محتاجة تفسيرات مش معقول يعنى يرفض تابعية و يقولهم لم اعرفكم قط
فكر شوية قبل ما ترمى ايه و انت مش عارف معناها
"لم اعرفكم قط" حتتقال فعلا لكن لناس تانية
والحدق يفهم   :smil15:
وبعدين ما تكمل الايه لية بتاخدوا نص الكلام

" فكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه و يعمل بها اشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر.
 فنزل المطر و جاءت الانهار و هبت الرياح و وقعت على ذلك البيت فلم يسقط لانه كان مؤسسا على الصخر.
  و كل من يسمع اقوالي هذه و لا يعمل بها يشبه برجل جاهل بنى بيته على الرمل.
  فنزل المطر و جاءت الانهار و هبت الرياح و صدمت ذلك البيت فسقط و كان سقوطه عظيما."

يا ريت كفاياكوا افتكاسات بقة


----------



## fredyyy (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

*اذا عبر ملك عظيم على مكان 

في وجود إثنان واحد ينظر اليه ... والآخر أعطاه ظهره

تُرى  من سيرى الملك وينحني إحتراماَ له  ؟؟

إذا تقابلت مع المسيح يوماَ

فلن يقول لك أنا الله أعبدني

لكنك ستجد نفسك ساجداَ له ..... لأنه الله*


----------



## fredyyy (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

*و هل إله يسجد لنفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هذا صحيح لا يوجد إله يسجد لنفسة .*

*الأمر بالسجود لله في العهد القديم و الجديد و السجود للإنسان غير جائز *

*أتفق معك تماماَ*

*و المسيح إذا كان هو الله فإنه كان يــــ "قضي الليل كله في الصلاة لله ."كيف و لماذا يصلي *

*الصلاة هي صلة وتواصل (وهذا معنى ان المسيح كان يقضي الليل كله في الصلاة)*

*إله لآخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر؟؟؟ ؟؟؟*

*لم يكن يصلي لإله آخر (لكنه كان في حالة تواصل مع الله الآب)*


----------



## RAWAA (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

أخ    fredyyy  

مع احترامي الك في تناقض...

انتوا مش هسا قولتوا انه اله واحد تعبدوه .. وانت حسب الجملة اللي كاتبها في اكثر من واحد

"لم يكن يصلي لإله آخر (لكنه كان في حالة تواصل مع الله الآب) "

ممكن توضيح!


----------



## Ramzi (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*




> اعتراف صريح على أن العبادة لغير الله أمر غير نجيح



ونحن معك قلبا و قالبا !!!!!



> تناقض صارخ : الله يصلي لله



افضل من ان يصلي الله على انسان .. كما صلى الله على محمد 



> إذا كان يسوع هو الآب بحكم قول فريدي إن يسوع هو الله



ليست اقوال فريدي لوحده ... كلنا مؤمنين بان يسوع هو الله ... اما كيفيه التواصل فهذا ليس بسؤال !!!!



> التواصل يكون بين اثنين منفصلين



لقد انفصلوا بالتجسد ... و ليس بالجوهر


وكما قلت لك سابقا يا اخ assarem انت تكثر من الخطابات التي ليس لها داعي


----------



## loplop (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*



Zayer قال:


> اولا انا اسف يا اخت الداعية لاني قلت ان الموضوع انتهى لان ليس لي الحق اني انهي لكن بما انهم ما عندهم جواب قلت هذا الكلام
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

الجواب موجود وابحث عنه في الايات في القران لا اعرف يا اية بالضبط ولكن محتواها ((ونفخ من روحه فيها.................الخ
اريد ما معنى هذه الاية عندكم؟

مختصر الكلام معناها ان الله كلي الرحمة هو الله الكون ونحن من واجبنا عبادته اليس كذلك وحتوى الاية يقول نفخ من روحه فيها يعني روح الله وضعها في بطن مريم القديسة اي الرب المسيح اي يعني   الله يساوي المسيح يساوي حق العبادة فهو الله لانه تجسد بهيئة بشر في الرب يسوع المسيح.


----------



## loplop (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*



Zayer قال:


> ليس صحيح ما رديتو بخصوص هذا الشئ
> 
> وين الايات الي من العهد القديم ؟ الي توضح اسلوب العبادة و تنص على العبادة


 



يا عيني ابحث في القران وستجد الجواب لان اصلا انت ما متعمق بالقران لا ن كل الاجوبة تلقاها هناك بان المسيح ابن الله وله حق العبادة


----------



## samorastra (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون معكى 
ارجو ان أوضح لك شى اننا ندعى بنون وليس عبيد 
وان اردتى اية فيكفى كل ما ذكر لكى ولكن اضع لكى هذة الأية مر ة اخرى

أنا والآب واحد. يو30:10


----------



## assarem (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

اعتذر أيها الأصدقاء فقد تداخلت الردود .أعتذر لكم جميعا و آسف على إفساد ذوق الصفحة .للمرة الثالثة أعتذر.


----------



## ابو عبدو (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

*استوقفتني هذه الكلمات من الكتاب المقدس في رد الزعيم على اثبات ان المسيح قال عن نفسه أنه هو الله ولكن بطريق غير مباشر 
وهي ما يلي :



My Rock قال:



			لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر والحي وكنت ميتاً. وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين آمين رؤ17:1
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
وأردت ان اسأل مستفسرا فقط كيف يقول الله عن نفسه انه كان ميتا في نفس الوقت الذي يريد ان يثبت فيه الوهيته ؟ اليس المسيح هو الله ؟ حسنا هنا يقول انه كان ميتا . ولا يمكن ان يموت الله فكيف ذلك ؟
عذرا لم يقل كنت ميتا بالجسد . هو يتحدث عن نفسه ككل فهو الاول والآخر والحي وكان ميتا ولم يفصل في الحديث بين لاهوته وناسوته .
وشكرا لسعة صدركم*


----------



## My Rock (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*



assarem قال:


> اعتذر أيها الأصدقاء فقد تداخلت الردود .أعتذر لكم جميعا و آسف على إفساد ذوق الصفحة .للمرة الثالثة أعتذر.


 
يبقى انتبه مستقبلا, و يا ريت تكف عن استعمال هذا الحجم الكبير في الردود
هذه المرة الثالثة التي انبهك فيها... يا ريت تسمع و تتجاوب لطلب الادارة 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*



ابو عبدو قال:


> *وأردت ان اسأل مستفسرا فقط كيف يقول الله عن نفسه انه كان ميتا في نفس الوقت الذي يريد ان يثبت فيه الوهيته ؟ اليس المسيح هو الله ؟ حسنا هنا يقول انه كان ميتا . ولا يمكن ان يموت الله فكيف ذلك ؟*
> *عذرا لم يقل كنت ميتا بالجسد . هو يتحدث عن نفسه ككل فهو الاول والآخر والحي وكان ميتا ولم يفصل في الحديث بين لاهوته وناسوته .*
> *وشكرا لسعة صدركم*


 
انرى النص من جديد:
Rev 1:17​​ فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، ​*Rev 1:18* وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتاً وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ.

المتكلم هنا السيد المسيح, الكلمة
معرفا نفسه انه المسيح لانه الوحيد الذي مات من اجل رعيته مشسرا الى موت الصليب, فلا يوجد موت اخر غيره وايضا قام و سيعيش للابد:

[Q-BIBLE] 
لأَنَّهُ لِهَذَا مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ وَقَامَ وَعَاشَ لِكَيْ يَسُودَ عَلَى الأَحْيَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE] 
لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ الْمَسِيحِ تَحْصُرُنَا. إِذْ نَحْنُ نَحْسِبُ هَذَا: أَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ وَاحِدٌ قَدْ مَاتَ لأَجْلِ الْجَمِيعِ. فَالْجَمِيعُ إِذاً مَاتُوا. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

سلام و نعمة


----------



## fredyyy (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

*انتوا مش هسا قولتوا انه اله واحد تعبدوه .. *

*نعم نحن نعبد الله الواحد *

*وانت حسب الجملة اللي كاتبها في اكثر من واحد*

*لا لا لا لا مفيش أكتر من واحد .... ثم ان الله لا يُعد *

*"لم يكن يصلي لإله آخر (لكنه كان في حالة تواصل مع الله الآب) "*

*لا يوجد اله آخر
التواصل بين الله الآب والله الابن كان منذ الازل *

*قبل الخليقة كان هناك حديث **( وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.......)*

*في نبوة عن فداء المسيح *
*(اش 6:8  ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من ارسل ومن يذهب من اجلنا.فقلت هانذا ارسلني.)*
*الله الآب يسأل والمسيح يجيب*

*السجود للمسيح واجب (الابرص رجع وسجد له)
المجوس سجدوا له*

*مت 2:11  وأتوا الى البيت ورأوا الصبي مع مريم امه.فخروا وسجدوا له.ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا ذهبا ولبانا ومرّا*

*السجود ليس هو الخضوع 

المسيح كان على الارص وفي نفس الوقت في السماء
الله في السماء وفي نفس الوقت على الارض مستعلناَ في المسيح*
* 
يو 14:9  قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب.*


----------



## الملهم (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*



My Rock قال:


> انرى النص من جديد:
> Rev 1:17​​ فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، ​*Rev 1:18* وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتاً وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ.
> 
> المتكلم هنا السيد المسيح, الكلمة
> ...


----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*



الملهم قال:


> *هل الالة يموت طبعا لا والا لماذا سمي الة ( وهو اللة عز وجل )*​
> *تقول انة المسيح مات اذا لاحظ هو كحال البشر يموت اذا هو من البشر *​
> 
> 
> *عجبي من تفكيركم*​




و من قال ان الله مات يا رجل؟
لماذا تتكلم كالاطفال بلا دليل؟
هات دليل واحد نقول فيه ان الله مات يا صديقي!

بأنتظارك...​


----------



## gohn (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

[ سلام ومحبة الابن يسوع المسيح معاكم 
ايها الاخوة المسلمين خليكوا نصحين اقرائو الكتاب المقدس الاول لاكن بطريقة صحيحة هتقولي ازاي 
                            هقولك مش هبخل عليك 
 اقرا بضمير صاحي 
يعني اقرا للمعرفة مثلا كانة كتاب عادي هتلاقية مفيد بالنسبالك لاكن مش تقراة علشان تنقدة مش هيوصلك لاحاجة لان الكتاب حافظ نفسة لو لاقيت اية مش عجباك وقولت عليها هي دي الغلط وافتكرت نفسك سوبر مان وقولت انا الي ههدم المسيحية هتلاقي الاية الي وراها بتقولك فوق اصحا شوف اخر الاية ومعناها بيقولك اية


----------



## استفانوس (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

اخي الحبيب الوليدالمغوار
سلام ونعمة
ان الرابط  لايفتح
واذا كان عند شبهة في نفسك تفضل ونحن بعون الرب نجيبك
واهلا بك


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

*لماذا إنت متشائم 

المسيحية ليست دين .... نعم إنها حياة

الميسح قدم نفسه ذبيحة:

ليفدينا من عقوبة الخطية 

ويخلصنا من عبودية ابليس

ومعه سنكون الى الابــد

وأكمل العمل .... ولاحاجة لعمل آخر 

وأكمل كلامه .... ولا حاجة لكلام آخر

من مثله لم يمرض .... بل كان ينتهر المرض ويطرده من أصحابه

من مثله خلق أعين للعميان 

من مثله غلب الموت ... فهو صاحب القبر الفارغ ... إنه قام

أخي... المسيح حلو ويتحب ...... وممكن يعلمك تعرف تحب*


----------



## Tabitha (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

*استهتار وقلة الادب وكذب! 

ارجو حذف الرابط من المشاركة رقم ###*


----------



## My Rock (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

تم حذف الاساءة, شكرا على التنبيه يا Anestas!a
سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

لحد الان ننتظر اجابتك يا الملهم..



My Rock قال:


> و من قال ان الله مات يا رجل؟
> لماذا تتكلم كالاطفال بلا دليل؟
> هات دليل واحد نقول فيه ان الله مات يا صديقي!
> 
> ...


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

سلام ونعمة
اخي الحقيقة الاولى
اود ان اوضح لك ان هذا القسم للرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
وليس فيه ديانات اخرى
والنقطة الثانية انت تسأل وانت تجيب على هواك


> ولكنني أضع رأسي تحت مقصلة لو أطلعتموني على نص واحــد قال فيه المسيح بنفسه : (( أنا الله )) أو قال : (( أعبدوني )) .
> 
> هل استشهدتم بأقوال ينسبها الإنجيل إلي يسوع مباشرة ؟


نحن يااخي الحبيب
لانريدك ان تضع رأسك تحت مقصلة
بل نصلي ان يفتح الرب قلبك لنوال النعمة
ولك هذا الرابط  
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19979&highlight=%C7%DA%C8%CF%E6%E4%ED


----------



## الحقيقة الاولي (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

السلام عليكم 
في الحقيقة لقد افترضت ان هذا القسم للرد علي الشبهات المثارة حول المسيحية وردي علي الموضوع كان في نفس الاطار 
انني اسال واجيب لكي اوضح لك وابين ما هو رد السوال لان المسيحية عقيدة والعقائد فيها المسائل التي تحتاج الي اسئلة وانا اجبت علي اسئلة لا تستطيع ان تنكر انها تدور في راسك 
ثم انني طلبت في البداية ان يكون النقاش منطقي فكيف ترد بعدم الرد
اشترطت ان تجيب علي سوالي ان كان المسيح عليها السلام قد امركم بعبادته او انه قال انه الله 
وفي مقابل ذلك اضع راسي تحت مقصلة 
لكني لم اطلب الحب او الرحمة من انسان 
الحب والرحمة من الله الواحد الاحد
اتمني ان تفهم مقصدي وان لا تبتر النصوص و تفسرها انت علي هواك خذ المعني و تكلم علي اساس ذلك


----------



## Basilius (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*



> اتمني ان تفهم مقصدي وان لا تبتر النصوص و تفسرها انت علي هواك خذ المعني و تكلم علي اساس ذلك


 
*ياريت تقول الكلام دة لنفسك اولا *
*لا تفسر النصوص على هواك اولا *
*نحن هنا نفسر المسيحية بالمسيحية اوكي ؟*
*وحتى لا نفسر الاسلام بالمسيحية فكل الزملاء في الحوار الاسلامي يفسروا الاسلام طبقا لمفسرية المعروفين *
*اما انا فالى الان لم ارى مسلم واحد يفسر المسيحية بالتفاسير المسيحية*


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*



الحقيقة الاولي قال:


> في الحقيقة لقد افترضت ان هذا القسم للرد علي الشبهات المثارة حول المسيحية وردي علي


 
اطرح شبهتك في موضوع منفصل و لا تخلط المواضيع ببعضها


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *اما انا فالى الان لم ارى مسلم واحد يفسر المسيحية بالتفاسير المسيحية*


 
لم و لن نرى ابدا
و السبب معروف, لان لو المسلم بدأ بأستخدام التفاسير, لا يوجد اي شبهة للتكلم عنها بعد...
هؤلاء الناس يصرخون لو ناقشتهم في دينهم بدون تفاسير, لكن وقت ما يناقشون في المسيحية, حيتهرب من التفاسير بكل وقاحة...

ربنا يهديهم...


----------



## الحقيقة الاولي (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

my rock
ممكن تناقش بموضوعية
سوف اترك مسالة التفسير لكم 
هل هنالك ايه يقول فيها المسيح انه هو الله 
هل قال اعبدوني 
اتمني ان تذكر لي تلك الاية وتفسيرها ان امكن
وانا لك من الشاكرين
علماً بان هذه المشاركة ذات صلة وثيقة بالموضوع المطروح


----------



## My Rock (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*



الحقيقة الاولي قال:


> my rock
> ممكن تناقش بموضوعية
> سوف اترك مسالة التفسير لكم
> هل هنالك ايه يقول فيها المسيح انه هو الله
> ...


 
طبعا ممكن نناقش بكل موضوعية و ادب
اطرح موضوع في موضوع مستقل يا عزيزي ولا تخلط المواضيع ببعض و سنرد عليك بنعمة الرب
سلام و نعمة


----------



## fredyyy (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: جاوبوني يا المسيح وروني انوا دينكم صح 100%*

*هل تعلم ان يسوع لا يمكن ان يكون ربا؟*

*بل هو رباَ والهاَ وسيداَ وملكاَ.... ولا مكان لآراء الآخرين (( ثوابت ))
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فى لوقا اصحاح 8 عدد 43-49 قصة المريضة
سأل يسوع من لمسنى .......شعرت بقدرة تخرج منى
هل يمكن ان يكون الرب لا يعرف القوة الى طلعت منه راحت فين؟*

*السؤال هنا ليس لعدم العلم ولكن

ليقف الكل ويري إشهار طهارة هذة المرأة من نجاستها أمام الجميع 

لأنها إذا أخذت الشفاء سراَ ستبقى طهارتها من دائها مشكوكاَ فيه

لكن إذا أعلن المسيح شفائها علانيه سوف يقر الكل بذلك

ويستطيع الناس التعامل معها (لأن النجسة لا تُلمس)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وفى قصة التينة 
يسوع جاع فلما رأى التينة ذهب اليها فلم يجد فيها ثمارا فغضب ولعنها
لو كان ربا كان عرف قبل ما يروحلها ان مافيهاش ثمار*

*أمر التينة مختلف

عندما يتكلم المسيح له المجد عن التينة فإنه يقصد الأمة اليهودية

التي لما جاء إليها لم يجد لها ثمر بل إنغمثت مع العالم وشروره

إذاَ ليس المقصود التينة كطعام لكن ماذا تعني التينة نبوباَ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أزُيد لك ثلاث أمثلة :

الأول :
قال للسامرية : إذهبي إدعي زوجك

فجاوبته بالصواب .... فالطلب هنا ليس لكي يرى زوجها

بل لكي يقتادها الى الإعتراف بحالتها الشريرة


الثاني :
قصة إشباع الجموع .... بخمس خبزات وسمكتين

 5  فرفع يسوع عينيه ونظر ان جمعا كثيرا مقبل اليه فقال لفيلبس من اين نبتاع خبزا لياكل هؤلاء.
 6  وانما قال هذا ليمتحنه لانه هو علم ما هو مزمع ان يفعل.
 7  اجابه فيلبس لا يكفيهم خبز بمئتي دينار ليأخذ كل واحد منهم شيئا يسيرا.
لاحظ ما قاله المسيح في عدد 6

قال هاذا ليمتحنه

إذاَ هدف السؤال  ... الإمتحان (ماذا سيفعل فيلبس)

لانه هو علم ما هو مزمع ان يفعل (كان يعلم)


الثالث
عندما سأل الجمع لمن هذه الصورة والكتابة 

فقالوا لقيصر 

فقال إعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله

المسيح كان يعلم لمن هذه الصورة والكتابة 

ولكن السؤال كان ليفرّق بين ما يعطى لقيصر وما يعطى لله

وليخزى مُجربوه

لا تأتي للمسيح لتجربه كهؤلاء .... بل إقبل إليه لتعرف الحق*


----------

